# Heating



## Lulu998877 (Oct 1, 2014)

What are some good/cheap ways for heating? I can't afford CHE. For now I've just been keeping the tempature in my hedgies room warm. It's high 80s outside where I live but I need some type of heating when it gets cold besides my home AC. And can anyone link some good/cheap thermometers also? I need a good one but still affordable.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Some people use space heaters instead of CHEs, they heat the whole room. They are not cheaper than a CHE though (usually more expensive).
Honestly, if you can't afford a CHE, I'm not sure if it was wise to get a hedgehog.


----------



## ashleyyy (Sep 22, 2014)

I just had a red heat bulb before getting my CHE. It was great for during the day, but at night my little girl would never come out when that thing was on. On the box for it, though, they claimed it was "great for nocturnal pets."

Last night was my first night with my CHE, and she was out all night! It was great.  and no nightmares about her hibernating! (don't judge.... ) Perhaps maybe a heat bulb that emits a black light, instead of red? If you can't afford one that doesn't emit any light at all.

Also-- Amazon has discounted CHE's. 
Amazon.com : Zoo Med Ceramic Infrared Heat Emitter 100 Watts : Aquarium Heaters : Pet Supplies
That's the one I got, yay for saving some money.  Between all the "bad" supplies I first got (such as the red head bulb), the good supplies, and her herself, I've spent nearly $600 USD, so I totally feel you on the saving money aspect. There's definitely ways to make it work, though! Just don't deprive your hedgie of the heat (s)he needs.

PS -- If you don't have prime for free shipping, but you know someone who does have prime, ask them to put your on their membership. You won't enjoy all of the benefits they receive, such as the streaming of TV shows/movies and kindle deals for books and such, but you do get free 2 day shipping! I'm on my aunt's account for just that.


----------



## Lulu998877 (Oct 1, 2014)

Well I had gotten my hedgehog with full intentions of buying one within that month but something happened. My grandfather passed away and I had to spend a lot of money to get to the funeral. So I was just wondering if there was anything else that was a little cheaper until everything gets back to normal. Would the space heater be better for now because with the CHE I know you have to replace the bulb. Which is more exspensive to run? The CHE or the space heater?


----------



## Lulu998877 (Oct 1, 2014)

I was also wondering if you have to buy a specific lamp for it or if you could use one that you already have. I have something similar to some that I've seen.


----------



## Lulu998877 (Oct 1, 2014)

Not sure if this link will work but would this thermometer work with a CHE? Also how often do you think you need to change the bulb?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000MD3MFA/ref=pd_aw_cart_recs_1?pi=SY115


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

That thermometer should be just fine. A space heater is usually more expensive to run than a CHE because it's heating a much larger space, so it's using more energy. If you're really in a money crunch right now, check at Walmart & other similar stores for smaller, forced-fan space heaters. They're not great heaters, I'll tell you that now. They're loud, they dry the air out, and more moving parts = more possibility of things breaking. But you can find them for $50 and under, I bought one for around $30, I think. I hated the thing, but it did work well enough for a number of months, and it's better than having nothing. 

A good quality, radiator-type space heater that's safer & nicer to use is usually around $100 or more. CHE set ups can be $75-150, depending on where you're buying supplies. You don't usually have to change the bulb until it's been used for a couple of years, they last quite a long time. Sometimes they'll be defective & break sooner, but depending on how quickly it does that, you can return it to the store (which is why I prefer buying them in person at a store rather than online). 

For the lamp, you have to check and make sure that it's rated for use with a CHE, it should say somewhere on the lamp or box. If it doesn't say it is, then don't use it, that's a major fire hazard. Check Craigslist (or a similar site) for lamps - sometimes you can find people selling old reptile supplies & such. You'll want to see the lamp before you buy it & make sure it's in good condition, but might be a good way to get one cheaper. I think I've also seen people get thermostats from Ebay with good results, but just be careful about who the seller is & check reviews.


----------



## Prickerz (Sep 17, 2014)

You need to change the bulb whenever it burns out, simple as that. When you have more money, get a second back up bulb just in case the first one suddenly burns out one night at 11 pm when you have to be at work early the next day for that big meeting!
Is your lamp specifically designed for a CHE bulb? Or a heating bulb? It will generally be a black lamp that'll sit on the cage bars. 
You need a thermostat and a thermometer... the thermostat will switch the bulb off if it gets too hot. 
They are very expensive critters... but every penny is worth it!


----------



## Lulu998877 (Oct 1, 2014)

Thank you so much! So helpful! With the bulb Ashley linked, the thermometer, and this lamp that I'm going to link (if the lamp I have isn't usable with a CHE) it should be about 50-60$! So thank you so much! That's definitely affordable! I saw a cheap heater fan that can hold me off until I order the stuff for the CHE.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0002AQCXM/ref=pd_aw_sims_1?pi=SL500_SS115&simLd=1


----------



## Lulu998877 (Oct 1, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0002AQCXM/ref=pd_aw_sims_1?pi=SL500_SS115&simLd=1


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

How big is your cage? Sorry to throw a wrench in the plans, but you should probably get the 10-inch version of the lamp you linked. For most cages the 8.5-inch isn't big enough to spread the heat out efficiently and that means the whole cage won't be heated very well.

Don't forget you need a thermostat too - that's not an optional part of the set up, unless you're home all day & can constantly check temperature. The thermostat is required to turn the lamp on & off and keep the temperature steady. Something like this - http://www.petco.com/product/108340/Zilla-Temperature-Controllers.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch


----------



## Lulu998877 (Oct 1, 2014)

Oh yeah I forgot to include that haha. I had this one picked out. Is this one good?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0002AQD9A/ref=ox_sc_act_image_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3N3VAFSB57PBN


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yup, that should be just fine.  I've seen some people use those ones, just don't have any experience with them myself. Sounds like you're good to go then, with a bigger lamp! Glad you're able to get a set up, just to be safe.


----------



## Lulu998877 (Oct 1, 2014)

Yes, a bigger lamp! Actually I found the 10in and its only 2$ more! I appreciate everyone so much! My baby is definitely worth it!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0002DIWWS/ref=ox_sc_act_image_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2701FG002WN6Z


----------



## Ashley.dear (Mar 31, 2014)

And you can fit a regular CHE bulb in here:
Amazon.com : Zoo Med Deluxe Porcelain Clamp Lamp with 5.5-Inch Dome, Black : Pet Habitat Lights : Pet Supplies


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

If 8.5" is too small, 5.5" is way too small.  You need a bigger lamp to help spread the heat out more efficiently and keep the whole cage heated to the right temperatures. Smaller lamps concentrate the heat on one area & can create major temperature differences in the cage, which isn't safe.

Glad you got everything figured out, Lulu! Online shopping and price comparing really helps a lot with affording some of the more expensive things.


----------



## Prickerz (Sep 17, 2014)

That's great! Yeah I am ordering the thermostat off of Amazon, but I work at a pet store soo I have a slight discount!
Do you have a thermostat that you are ready to order, too? It'll switch the lamp off if it gets too hot and put it on again if too cold... some on here agree that this $30 thermostat is just as essential as food. This is the cheapest, best one I found


----------

